# Is this okay for a beginner?



## BullishBull (Apr 29, 2017)

I'm looking to build a home gym, I'm just wondering what your opinions are on the following rack, bench and weights.

http://www.powerhouse-fitness.co.uk/premium-strength-package.php


----------



## powerfitness (May 22, 2015)

I have that cage and pulley system from there. Does the job well for me.

I think that's a nice setup and might want to invest in a stand for the weights to be stored.


----------

